# PACK HORSE OR MULE??



## ynotkid (Jan 21, 2008)

I am wanting to rent a pack horse or mule next month and I have no idea where to get one. I am going to the Uintahs by Spirit Lake so if anybody knows where I can get one please let me know.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Get a whole herd of pack chihuahuas


----------



## Scoonie833 (May 16, 2009)

I would suggest getting a mule for packing, I prefer riding horses, however, for packing I would take a mule anyday. I know of one place that use to rent out horses and mules, I'm not sure if they are still doing so, however, here is the contact info, you can call them and ask if they are still renting out their horses and mules.
Good Luck!!

Rocky Mountain Outfitters Phone: 435-654-1655
PO Box 344 
Heber City, UT 84032 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## SpiritualLiftence (Jul 20, 2009)

Use your feet.


----------

